# Discount and ship to different address



## TVTSan (Nov 6, 2021)

I wanted to know if I used my discount card online can I have the items shipped to a different address that is not my home address on file?


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 6, 2021)

Yep. I do it all the time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## TVTSan (Nov 7, 2021)

Do I have to have my name on the RedCard? Because my daughter has a Redcard but I don't. Should she add me to her Credit Card account? Before using it?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 7, 2021)

TVTSan said:


> Do I have to have my name on the RedCard? Because my daughter has a Redcard but I don't. Should she add me to her Credit Card account? Before using it?


You must pay yourself with a card in your name (or cash, target gift card). Anything else will set off major red flags for AP. So yes, have her add you to the account.


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 7, 2021)

TVTSan said:


> I wanted to know if I used my discount card online can I have the items shipped to a different address that is not my home address on file?


Oh yes you can, however don't be a dumbass like me and remember to change back the ship to address. During covid 2020 I sent packages to my niece then ordered stuff for me which went to her house in another state. Did that twice. Dumbass


----------



## LK18 (Nov 13, 2021)

I can’t quite remember but I think dependents can get there own discount card. Ik spouse can but not sure.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Nov 13, 2021)

I did for Christmas presents way back in the day...


----------

